# Mettre mon livre sur ibook store!?



## loanrix (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je n'ai pas trouvé d'endroit où mettre mon sujet, je l'ai donc mis ici, ça me semblait être le meilleur endroit !?
Donc voilà, je n'ai pas bien compris le système de ibook store. Je n'ai pas d'ipad ni d'iphone,... mais j'aimerais mettre le livre que j'ai écris en téléchargement ( gratuit ou payant !? ) sur ibook store.
Est-ce possible ou pas du tout et je vous fais la meilleur blague de la journée ?

Merci d'avance

Loanrix


----------



## Dramis (15 Juillet 2010)

Si ca marche comme pour la musique tu dois avoir un certain volume pour publier sur itune.  

Si tu as qu'un seul livre tu dois passer par un éditeur qui s'occupera de la publication.


----------



## Madalvée (15 Juillet 2010)

N'oublie pas de faire relire les fautes d'orthographe avant


----------



## loanrix (15 Juillet 2010)

Merci beaucoup, je vais me renseigner pour l'éditeur.
Bien sûr que je vérifierais l'orthographe !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (18 Juillet 2010)

sinon rien ne t'empêche de le convertir en ePub et de le proposer sur ton site internet, gratuit ou payant. il sera alors pleinement compatible avec iBook.


----------

